# Would love some help choosing a stallion.



## paintsrule2 (Oct 28, 2011)

Check out Pryor Ranch's PR Lopin on Luck. He is a half sibling to These Irons R Hot. They were both sired by Duplicated Deck by Deck of Stars. I personally love the Deck of Stars breeding and minds. PR Lopin on Luck stood his 1st season in 2011, so he is definitely not overbred...


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I cant find him. Is he with Degraff Stables?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Good luck finding the right stallion! There are a lot of good ones to choose from.


----------



## paintsrule2 (Oct 28, 2011)

<I cant find him. Is he with Degraff Stables?>

Raywonk, google Pryor Ranch, she has more info on her site there. I do believe that he will be standing at DeGraff in 2012. Judy Prior was manning the Degraff Stables booth at QH Congress this year and that's where I found the initial info on him...


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My favorite is Artful Investment, check him out


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

NewGallery

He will always be my fav


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I have had two out of him he is very nice.
Artful Investment 
I have him i'm my mind and the owners were good to me a few yrs ago.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok I found him PR Lope on Luck. I am going to contact them for a video. This is what I have been leaning towards. Someone that is a new face but has been shown successfully. He is good looking. 

Their is just so many stallions out there that it is hard to go threw it all by your self. So thank you all for taking the time to help me search. If she is not bread this yr she will be bread next. She really is an awesome mare.


----------



## paintsrule2 (Oct 28, 2011)

Raywonk, your mare sounds really nice. I sold my APHA HUS stallion last year and bought a new young WP stallion that has been doing great on the show scene. I know how hard it can be to pick out a great stallion for a mare when there are so many to choose from. If I still had a APHA HUS broodmare on my farm, PR Lopin on Luck is definitely one I would be looking at. Good luck to you!


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

paint rule 2 good luck with your new stallion. 
I have been looking at Painted Detail. He is registered AQHA and APHA. I am worried how a foal with a lot of color would be preserved in the AQHA world. 
Any one have any views on this?


----------



## paintsrule2 (Oct 28, 2011)

Raywonk, AQHA still doesn't particularly like loud colored horses, even in the performance events. When registered, the AQHA papers come back with a statement :this horse has excessive white markings which are considered an undesireable trait". I myself and a good friend have both shown loud colored double registereds at AQHA shows and have been gated in both the WP and HUS. If you truly want to show AQHA, I wouldn't try for something with color on purpose, unless you hope to show it APHA as well.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I was not wanting to do it on purpose but I liked this stallion. I have been afraid of her throwing loud color cause she has roaning on her belly. 
Thanks for your opinion I am afraid of that reaction. 
I did not know that they put that on the papers now even with the rule change. It is kind of snobby. AQHA is the world I show in and were my friends are so I want to stay with it.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

wow that SRB Formula One is awesome looking to he is now on my list
Painted Detail
SRB Formula One
PR loping on luck
This is a good start to show my trainer.
Thank you all keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

What do you all think of 
Roan Babby Drift
He is from Seldom Seen Farms in Ohio.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

raywonk said:


> wow that SRB Formula One is awesome looking to he is now on my list
> Painted Detail
> SRB Formula One
> PR loping on luck
> ...


If you have facebook make sure you look at SBR Formula One on there as well. There is a buch of photos of his babies on there.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh great I will.


----------



## paintsrule2 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey raywonk,

I looked up Painted Detail on the APHA website. He currently has 3 foals registered with APHA. 1 overo and 2 solids. He has 1 foal - Chromium - with a show record. He has earned 5 HUS points. I wish we could tell how many foals in total he has out there, but with what APHA is reporting, his color % is not all that great. If you really like him, it may be worth it...


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I liked the video on him. I was just worried about getting a loud colored AQHA baby. 
I was leaning towards him before I posted this to ask for some help. 
I do like the Formula horse. I wish he was taller.
Lopping on luck is nice to.

Maybe I should start a third asking what AQHA people think of load horses in the show pen. I have not shown in a few years so I do not know if we are seeing more or not.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

raywonk said:


> What do you all think of
> Roan Babby Drift
> He is from Seldom Seen Farms in Ohio.


I don't like how he stands so far under himself with his back legs. He also has a long back. 

I personaly would pass on him.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I was not as impressed by him but the farm helped me out and felt like I should think about him but I do agree with you. I think he is doing good in the color world but I don't think he would do as good in AQHA. Thanks for the back up.


----------



## paintsrule2 (Oct 28, 2011)

in Michigan we are seeing the occasional colored horse, but nt often. You have to have a very liberal judge to get placed. Most of them just don't know what to do with the loud dbl registereds when they show at the QH shows up here. Maybe it would be different in your area. As for the SBR Formula One horse, I think he looks like a lovely western performance horse, but from the pics on the website, it truly doesn't look like he has much trot. If I were looking for a more western style horse, I think he has some great qualities.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

B1 Quarter Horses - Home of LENAS GRAY

This guy looks nice!


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I think I may have found one. The Krymsun Kruzer he is at Pilot knob QH. He has won in WP and HUS. 2009 world supper horse.


----------



## paintsrule2 (Oct 28, 2011)

Krumsun Kruzer is very nice! You can't beat a son of OHK...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Krymsun Kruzer would turn me off just based off the fact there is *not one* conformation picture of him anywhere on their website.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

A friend of mine call him at Congress a few yrs back and told me to look him up. I will see if they will send me some conf pics. What I have read and watch looks really good. 
Their are just so many choices out there I am trying not to get over whelmed.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

these are some nicely bred pleasure stallions,1/2 siblings
VS Code Red - 2007 AQHA Red Roan Stallion
VS Code Blue AQHA Stallion by Reichert Celebration Champion RL Best of Sudden out of Congress and World Champion Vital Signs Are Good by Zippos Mr Good Bar


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you I will look them over.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I've seen VS Code Red in person. I think he has wonderful conformation and a temperament to die for! Seriously, I know NOTHING about QH so I didn't realize who I was standing there petting. It was only after someone came up wanting to look at him did I realize he was a stud. He was falling asleep in the cross ties, and when he had to go back to his stall the handler just unclipped the cross ties, grabbed his halter, and led him there; no lead rope. Just giving my two cents on VS Code Red


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for that I looked both of them over and liked him better then the blue.
So now I think I am sitting at.

The Krymsun Kruzer
VS Code Red
Painted Detail
Radical Revolution

Thank you guys for helping me pick each of these horses apart and for all the suggestions. Their are just so many of them out there to pick from that it is crazy.


----------



## paintsrule2 (Oct 28, 2011)

Did you ever get a video of PR Lopin on Luck? Also, Krymzun Kruzer was a Reserve Congress Champ in Performance Halter, so he has quite nice conformation. The website does have a profile shot of him standing up without tack...


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

No I have not I emailed them. I could not find one on the web page. Have not herd back from them.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm no expert on conformation or anything but I love looking up horses and I just found him through google. What do you think? Xceptionally Dunn, Quarter Horse Stallion


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

He is very nice looking and seems to be doing well in the Halter world. 
I am looking a all around horse.
Thank you so very much for helping me. There's so much out there every google search I do I find three more that I have never heard of and that look pretty good I think I am going into a brain over load.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

WyndellaRose said:


> I'm no expert on conformation or anything but I love looking up horses and I just found him through google. What do you think? Xceptionally Dunn, Quarter Horse Stallion


WOW he has a big butt!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is another one I hear people talkin about. Think you could get a nice all rounder with him!
Lazy Loper, World Champion and Two Time Reserve Congress Champion


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is another stallion that I've come across. I'm not one for chestnut or sorrel's but I think he's gorgeous!

Arrow Valley Farm - Canadian Okanagan Quarter Horse Stallion

I'm curious what other people think of him too cause I'm considering him a stud when I finally have a farm and my own horses.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> Here is another one I hear people talkin about. Think you could get a nice all rounder with him!
> Lazy Loper, World Champion and Two Time Reserve Congress Champion


Wow...I looked through the names of all the foals...they are really awesome and creative


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> Here is another one I hear people talkin about. Think you could get a nice all rounder with him!
> Lazy Loper, World Champion and Two Time Reserve Congress Champion


One of his kids just won world Championship Jr western pleasure
Lazy Loper | Facebook


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Really cool he is very nice. I also like his name it roles off the young. He moves very nicely.
Lazy Loper 
The Krymsun Kruzer
VZ Code Red 
I think that is the top three. Unless we find something else.


----------



## WesternRider1 (Aug 24, 2011)

My horse was bred by Rocky mountain Legend But he loves up in Elizabeth Colorado and that was in 2002.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

My fave is golden tabu. He has an awesome congress show record. Hes performance bred though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alaskadraft (May 28, 2009)

Whats your mares registered name?? I would also like to see a confo picture of your mare as well to compare the two..Before I breed, I compare bone and conformation ..and see if they complement each other... I mean if your mare won't blend well with the stallion you pick out..names don't mean a thing..same blood lines can produce different options to breed to.

I would guess your breeding for Halter??? if thats the case..posty legs are going out of style..

Chris


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Her name is Natural Ironness. 

If you click on my horses you will see a pic of her it is labeled Ellie. It is not a good pic but it is what I have at the time. 

I am sorry that I did not state what I was breeding her for I guess with her record I thought it was obvious. I am breeding for a Hunter all around horse. 

Conformation is important to me but movement is the number one most important.

Allocate Your Assets


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> My fave is golden tabu. He has an awesome congress show record. Hes performance bred though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
When you say performance bred are you meaning like cow horse or like performance as in riding not halter.


----------



## PaintedDetail (Nov 23, 2011)

I just wanted to say Hello and thank you for your interest in Painted Detail. His show and breeding career are off to a late start but I think he is going to prove himself as a great sire. 

Painted Detail is a 1999 AQHA/APHA 16.2 Hand Grey Overo Stallion. He is sired by AQHA World and Congress Champion Last Detail out of Frenchie Gail (TB), AQHA Res World Champion Producer. I owned his dam and also have two of his sisters now. I purchased him in May 2010 and he was sent to a trainer so we could get his ROM before breeding him. In only two shows he received his ROM in Hunter Under Saddle with points also in Halter and Western Pleasure and he was a 2010 AQHA World Show Qualifier in HUS. This stallion is so good minded and quiet, most people wouldnt even know he is a stallion. I bred two mares to him the month I purchased him and his previous owner bred I believe 3 mares to him in the time she had him (only one was registered since he did not have his ROM). So he has a very limited foal crop but we are expecting 10 foals this spring.

I would love to know more about your mare. What is her registered name? I had a Natural Iron mare that was very nice and fancy and I would love to see a NI mare crossed on Painted Detail. 

His 2012 stud fee is $750 but I am offering an early booking discount of only $500! If you have any questions about Painted Detail I would love to talk to you about him. You can email me directly at [email protected] 

Also check him out on Facebook!


----------



## Alaskadraft (May 28, 2009)

I chat with this gal on a regular basis ..Its too bad your so far from him..I'm not sure if she does AI.. I LOVE his foals and have never seen a bad one from him.. He is by Invitation Only...bred to be a SUPER HORSE..

Royal Invitation

What I like to see the most is the offspring of any Stallion..
Just look at these well put together foals..

Royal Invitation Foals

Chris


----------



## Alaskadraft (May 28, 2009)

For those that would like to see the pedigree of this mare, 

Natural Ironess Quarter Horse

I hope you don't mind... 

Chris


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

raywonk said:


> When you say performance bred are you meaning like cow horse or like performance as in riding not halter.


Performance as in riding and cow. Hes roping and reining. If i was on a computer id post the link to his page. But you can google him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

This is my mare. We just added another half point in performance mares to her. I am definitely breeding her in spring. I am so excited and can not wait. 

I might even look at some Hunt stallions but I do not want the baby to be huge. I am going to show it till it sells so I am breeding for what I want witch is an all around horse.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh I am so happy you saw this and committed. I will email you. I have lots of questions.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Alaska Draft I do not mind you putting her pedigree. I would have but I do not know how to do that very well. 

Cowgirl140ty Thank you I will look at him. I am really looking for More Hunter or Western Pleasure. 

Thank you all for helping me with this it is such a big deal to do.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

hear is one of us in HUS.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

lovely looking mare I'm sure you'll find MR. Right for her.Glad you let us help you look:wink: Keep us updated on your decision.Be looking forward to seeing this baby,whomever daddy you choose!


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Waiting on info from The krymsun kruzer and Vs Code Red then will sit down with trainer and see what she thinks if she dose not like any of them then we go back to the start.


----------



## DreamNSilvr (Dec 4, 2011)

Have you considered Hot N Blazing? I see Skellys (owner of Natural Iron prior to his passing) are breeding some of their NI mares to him and getting good results.

Just another option.

I'm partial to the NI horses as I have one myself


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok I am back to square one my trainer has shot down all the suggestions I have given her.

She thinks that Hunting for Chocolate. He is just a little out of my price range I was wanting for my first breed with this mare. 
I am trying to find any auctions that he is donated to.

I have gone threw everything in the Journal.


----------



## PaintedDetail (Nov 23, 2011)

Its seems you want something more of the wp type? One stallion that is just getting started in his breeding career that I think will make a great sire is One N Only, he is a very nice son of Invitation Only.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I am getting lost in this. I ride all around and am breeding for that. I thought I understood picking a stallions but I guess because I am not a trainer and have not road almost every blood line out there I am missing some parts of picking out the best match for my mare. I am so overwhelmed. I think I have suggested every Stallion that is in the Journal that is not over $2000.


----------



## PaintedDetail (Nov 23, 2011)

Just curious who is your trainer?

I cant imagine your trainer not liking The Krymsun Kruzer, he was the AQHA super horse in 2010! I watched him that year and he is a true all around horse and so talented. I had a gorgeous colt by him this year.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

She doesn't not like him she just did not think he was a good match for my horse. She thinks he is awesome but there was some things in talking to the people that makes her say not for this mare. She thought he would be good for my other mare when I breed her in 2 yrs. 
Her name is Terrie Layer. She is really good at what she dose and I trust her judgement completely.
I should say that she is not saying no to the stallions because she dose not like them or think they are good stallions. She is saying no to the cross with my mare for what I want to do. She told me the other day that this would be easier if I was breeding to sell not keep. 
I hope I am saying this right I do not want anyone to think she dose not like these horses we have all been looking at and suggesting to me. It is on the cross of my mare and the stallion. 
In these economic times I sure do want to make the best choice for my program. I thank every one who has been suggesting stallions to me it has been so helpful. 
I am trying to keep in mind the furities and all of the other incentives. One stallion is taking $1000 from the breeding fee and putting it into a jackpot for the foal from this year that places the highest at world. Wow so much to think about.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

We finly chose one. I am so happy. I am getting a breeding to Huntin for Chocalte in my price range. My friends found an auction he was in and grabed it for me. yeppy.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! I'm so excited for you!!! That'll be an exciting baby! You know you'll have to post pictures right? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes I will and I thank everyone for all thier help.


----------

